# Chicken with Garlic



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2013)

Mom use to make this for us when she'd had one of those days She would buy boned chicken breasts about 4-5 of them roll them in mayo and then bread crumbs, sprinkle them with minced garlic about 6 cloves well chopped.Also some chopped parsley when chicken comes out of the oven. Before cooking in 350 oven  for 30 min and whoopee no turning. She served this with  large green salad with avocado,sweet onion,a simple dressing, some baked potatoes, with butter and sour cream. Bread.
we loved it. I like to sprinkle the chicken with either white wine or Marsala.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sounds delicious


----------



## Addie (Jun 28, 2013)

I am one of those rare folks that just doesn't like chicken, turkey or any other white meat. I often choose to buy boned chicken legs or thighs. Or if I am in the mood, I debone them myself. So this recipe could be adapted for the deboned meat also.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 28, 2013)

You had me at Garlic...That is a good looking recipe. I am going to do that one up in the near future. I have accumulated a few bags of chickens and pieces in the freezer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm making chicken and garlic gravy right now...had the rest of a rotisserie chicken, just got done boiling, I just need to pick the bones out and create a roux for the gravy.  Smells good, we are having it over mashed potatoes tomorrow.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> You had me at Garlic...That is a good looking recipe. I am going to do that one up in the near future. I have accumulated a few bags of chickens and pieces in the freezer.


 let me know how you like it. I love chix and garlic. kades


PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm making chicken and garlic gravy right now...had the rest of a rotisserie chicken, just got done boiling, I just need to pick the bones out and create a roux for the gravy. Smells good, we are having it over mashed potatoes tomorrow.


 sounds wonderful. glad your giving it a try.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds delicious


 It ain't bad there sweetpea
kades


----------



## mmyap (Jun 30, 2013)

Yum!  My mom made something very similar to this.  And I just happen to have 4 skinless, boneless breasts in the freezer.  Thanks for posting this.  I had lost track of this recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2013)

mmyap said:


> Yum! My mom made something very similar to this. And I just happen to have 4 skinless, boneless breasts in the freezer. Thanks for posting this. I had lost track of this recipe.


 Glad you got a chance to remember the recipe. Hope it is like you remember.
kades


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 1, 2013)

What does "boned" means? Is it with bones or is it without bones?


----------



## Addie (Jul 1, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> What does "boned" means? Is it with bones or is it without bones?


 
Without Charlie. Boneless.


----------

